# Identifying elm trees



## stilz (Apr 18, 2015)

This will be my first season and I've been walking the woods a lot. I'm still having trouble identifying elms. I've watched videos and looked at pictures, but its seems a bit more difficult when in the woods. I snapped a picture of a tree I thought to be an elm, but I'm not sure. Let me know if I'm on the right track. Thanks!


----------

